# 3 Month Old Pit bull picky eater.



## April (Oct 19, 2009)

So I made the wrong decision to give my dog table food.
She was just 9 weeks I guess when I gave her chicken.
First I boiled it, then I gave it to her grilled, sometimes baked.
She loves baked chicken and would eat a half a chicken on the spot.
Anyways this is what I'm currently feeding her but she doesn't want to eat it.
All she wants is chicken, beef, or anything that is not dog food.

Merrick Puppy Plate - Dry Food 
Wellness Just for Puppy - Canned Food.
Water (But she drinks that no problem on a separate bowl)

She used to eat the canned food no problem but since I gave her real chicken she doesn't want to eat any dog food.
So is it the food, would you recommend any other type of food.
I know its nothing dental because I give her hard chewing/teething treats.
As you might know she some what skinny, and I want her to be pudgy 
and look really well feed, so that's what I'm trying to do.
Giver her a balance meal and make her gain some weight.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

awwww...Look at that face..... Who can say no to that face?! sorry no help from me probably I would do the same thing if she was mine what an angel. Good Luck!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This was just discussed this in another thread, stop giving her anything but her dry dog food. Do not feed her canned food or people food. Do not changer her dry food.

Your probably feeding her too much. We make dogs picky by trying to switch foods anytime they turn their nose at what we offer. 
If your dog is 11 months and you are still on puppy you need to switch to adult. How much are you feeding her and how much does she weigh?

Do not change the food other than putting her on the adult food but you can do that overtime when you need to buy more food. Offer her food in the am and if she does not eat pick it up, Then offer the food in the pm if she does not eat in 5 min pick up the food. Then with no food for the fist day try again and repeat the process. I have seen dogs go as long as 5 days before being hungry enough to eat when you off the food. At this time while you are getting her use to a schedule do not give her treats or food treats like pig ears and such.

As long as it is not medical like your dog is not sickly, then you just need to stick to a schedule and let her go hungry a few days before she realizes she needs to eat when you offer food or she will not eat at all. Your pup could also be over weight and another reason why she is not hungry. Do you have pictures of her from the side?

I would not start feeding her things to entice her to eat like raw, unless you had already planned on changing her to raw I would not go that route. If you give in and try different things to make her eat you are creating a picky eater. In our kennel we never have problems with dogs not wanting to eat. If you do not eat what food is offered when it is offered they do not eat...... they all at some point eat and then it is no longer an issue.


----------

